# The Berlusconi we never knew



## itywltmt (May 29, 2011)

No offense to my Italian friends, but REALLY!?!

http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2011/nov/22/silvio-berlusconi-love-songs-cd


----------



## itywltmt (May 29, 2011)

For your auditory pleasure (NOT!)


----------



## misterjones (Oct 9, 2007)

Bill Clinton missed his true calling.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

itywltmt said:


> No offense to my Italian friends, but REALLY!?!
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2011/nov/22/silvio-berlusconi-love-songs-cd


Berlusconi is the great disgrace of Italy, this is just an insignificant detail compared to all he has done.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

I heard a bit of that cd on radio, they were lampooning it, and it was topical since he just resigned (about time, imo).

The Italians sang Handel's_ Hallelujah _chorus in the streets as news of his resignation came through. I liked this factoid, they talked about this on that radio segment as well.

I don't have high opinions of people like him who say Mussolini was Italy's greatest leader or something like that. It's a distortion of history. I think they've had some bad leaders but Berlusconi takes the cake, at least in more recent times...


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

Nice to be reminded once in a while there's scum outside the US too.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Another thing is I don't think people who own most of a nation's media, as Berlusconi apparently does, should be allowed to be of that high office. It's called conflict of interest. Apparently his TV channels were rubbishing his political opponents on a daily basis. This is no good for democracy at all, it's no good for healthy civil society or anything like that. It's toxic and there should be laws against this kind of thing, running the country literally and also by stealth with your reigns on the media. It's almost like a one party state...


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

Sid James said:


> Another thing is I don't think people who own most of a nation's media, as Berlusconi apparently does, should be allowed to be of that high office. It's called conflict of interest. Apparently his TV channels were rubbishing his political opponents on a daily basis. This is no good for democracy at all, it's no good for healthy civil society or anything like that. It's toxic and there should be laws against this kind of thing, running the country literally and also by stealth with your reigns on the media. It's almost like a one party state...


yes, and this is just a part of the damage. Unfortunately until new elections we're still totally under his influence.


----------



## misterjones (Oct 9, 2007)

There's the obvious de jure media ownership - i.e., the media overtly controlled by the party in power, such as Pravda in the former Soviet Union - then there's the less obvious de facto media ownership, such as the primary control of the major media outlets by the liberal left in the United States. I'm not entirely sure which is worse . . . or better, depending on your political leanings.


----------

